# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Post shed pics

## Lucas339

Here are some post shed pics of my bull clutch #1.  I used my light tent but my black background is toast.  So I broke my own rule and used some black foam that smuges and scrapes easy.

Enjoy!



Sunglow in the front, albino in the back.  They were less than cooperative!



Hypos



They turned "friendly" pretty quick!



Trumbower line ghost (holdback)



Trumbower line whiteside.  This one has crazy molted head!



Together



Normal multi het



A couple of yellows.  Really hard to capture the yellow on these guys.  They are way more yellow than any of the clutchmates!



Holdback

----------

John1982 (07-22-2012)

----------


## Wapadi

wow, all in one clutch?  Its great seeing other snakes too!  (You know, other than balls! lol)  I really like that T_____ ghost.  Very pretty!  How big do bulls get?

----------

